# Digitech Whammy giveaway! Winner is......



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

We haven't had a freebie give away in a while. We'll call it one post per day and contest closing 2359 Atlantic time Friday the 17th of Feb. Jokes about @adcandour are encouraged


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WHAM!

I know that doesn't sound like a joke about adcandour, but it was the sound of me slapping him upside the head. Is funny, no?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wonder how those are on bass. Wonder how far ad will go off base.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

In like flint


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

An ode to a lump of green putty I found under my armpit one midsummer's morning


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sadly, @adcandour won't read all those jokes since it's not one of his new amp thread!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't want a whammy, the last time I had one in my hands it ended up fuming


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

????


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Somebody bring out the black light


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 60113


Surprise


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd play with a whammy


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

That whammy needs a shammy!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With that whammy, I could win a Grammy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

adcandour said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 60113


Wham, bam, thank you ma'am?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Want!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do they serve tea here???


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

All my guitars are hard tail. I have no whammy (bar or otherwise). Here's hoping....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

delete


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh Ad, what a fungi (Fun guy).
I'll take it, but the pedaltrain doesn't have "mushroom"!


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

lol funny .


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

would that not be fun to play with

cheers
ets


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

these are always fun pedals to play with


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

adcandour said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 60113


While my guitar gently weeps???


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Vally said:


> While my guitar gently weeps???


Nope. The guitarist. From his dick. 

That pedal has the clap for sure.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Is adcandour allowed to post more than once a day here?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

this is funny thread. I really need something like this - work this week has been way too much to bare 
BUT YEAH Friday today!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So which time zone are we talking for the one per day?
Some parts of Canada are experiencing Saturday--some Friday.

(Once I figure this out I may tell a joke.)


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Well alright!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

adcandour said:


> That pedal has the clap for sure.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Keeping with the fungi thing....










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

There once was a man with 5 penises,....... They say his pants fit like a glove.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mostly Harmless.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never even tried a whammy before


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

HMM cool pedal. I think i should start a giveaway as well.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Keep it going...









Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Used to have a whammy-wah, fun pedal would be nice to own again. Great giveaway Chitmo!
This guy used it on a few tunes.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ymmhaw


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Spots highlighted in earlier post a result of sonic vibration or tight spandex while operating whammy?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I always wondered if the solo at the end of A Girl Like You from 1994 used the Whammy or was done with hands alone...






Whammy 1 was released in 1989.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Play with your boots on


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> There once was a man with 5 penises,....... They say his pants fit like a glove.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Wouldnt that make more sense if he had three penises? A glove only have five holes...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I heard Adcandor ate a tied piece of string. I sh!t you knot!


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

1st entry


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't try to understand me, just be grateful that you felt the warmth of Zaphod Beeblebrox's aura on your wonderstruck face.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It is v4 right?


----------



## Muskoka Man (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I saw the WHAM posts, the first one I thought of was Batman. But I didn't want to post again in this string so I didn't.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Manual transmission whammy:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

zdogma said:


> HMM cool pedal. I think i should start a giveaway as well.


I was thinking the same. Maybe I'll build something.

In!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

This place is awesome


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Why should I want to make anything up? Life's bad enough as it is without wanting to invent any more of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Why should I want to make anything up? Life's bad enough as it is without wanting to invent any more of it.


escapism? Whaam!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Another day, another doughnut...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So is @adcandour bought or traded an amp today?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

George Michael?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Knock knock 
Whose there? 

Your new amp. 


Really I just unboxed the last one.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> escapism? Whaam!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure, I'll play.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Don't hurt yourself up there...









Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

amagras said:


>


Shun the non-believer...shunnnn.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Adcandour is almost as bad as @tomsy49 ....... wait......... dammit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking forward to try those Mogami cables! Oops, wrong forum


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if Chuck fed him all his guitars?

I can't chucking count that high....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Moosehead said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if Chuck fed him all his guitars?
> 
> I can't chucking count that high....


I'm more concerned with chucking snow today


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chuck you, Farley.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

“My doctor says that I have a malformed public-duty gland and a natural deficiency in moral fibre and that I am therefore excused from saving universes.”


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 61857


!!!









Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll have to practice my whammy face.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I would like to win this Whammy.


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

this is pretty wicked!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Gavz said:


> !!!
> View attachment 61905
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386W


I'm going to mess this song up for everyone....

Somethin' to sit in!
Somethin' to sit in!
Somethin' to sit in!
Somethin' to sit in!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder what the pedal would sound like if one of these guys used it?
Or if they all had one...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There once was a fellow McSweeny 
Who spilled some gin on his weenie 
Just to be couth 
He added vermouth 
Then slipped his girlfriend a martini


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the Whammy is in the mail yet?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> There once was a fellow McSweeny
> Who spilled some gin on his weenie
> Just to be couth
> He added vermouth
> Then slipped his girlfriend a martini


Hah! Thanks for the chuckle. A little humour break from shovelling snow


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Can I plug a vocal mic into it so I can hit the high notes?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mister.zed said:


> Can I plug a vocal mic into it so I can hit the high notes?


It would be like autotune in reverse


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

“It is a mistake to think you can solve any major problems just with potatoes.”


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn evil, dark side, double posts !!


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

Luke Stratocaster, I'm your fodder.


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

mister.zed said:


> I always wondered if the solo at the end of A Girl Like You from 1994 used the Whammy or was done with hands alone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Daniel Gorman said:


> Good call!


I must concur....unless it's this guy!









Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wham!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Push...push...


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

In retrospect, I am now wondering:

Make what big?


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

in again


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Daniel Gorman said:


> Good call!


Thank you sir!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


What a nut sack


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Slammin' Sammy, check out that ram's whammy!!!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have no jokes about adcandour but if I win I'll give it to my 18 yr son. He's a huge RATM fan.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mario said:


> I have no jokes about adcandour but if I win I'll give it to my 18 yr son. He's a huge RATM fan.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


And that's why you're my favourite forum member...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> In retrospect, I am now wondering:
> 
> Make what big?


!!!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

soldierscry said:


>


Glorious hair. (Says the bald guy)

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

I 
want
this, 
when 
do 
they 
decide?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

End times!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm so excited.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol should have been followed up by


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm putting off building my new board until I find out if I need to make room for a whammy


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


It has the same shade of red, makes sense.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"I've calculated your chance of survival, but I don't think you'll like it" Marvin


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

dear music, I'd like my life back


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

HNG^%$*#*)Me likey !!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I had hammy and salammy on my pizzamy, thinking about this whammy. Talk about GAS, OMFG!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I had hammy and salammy on my pizzamy, thinking about this whammy. Talk about GAS, OMFG!


Last post.....CONTEST CLOSED, winner announced shortly.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

And the winner is @cboutilier thanks to everyone for playing, even @adcandour


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

And the winner is @cboutilier thanks to everyone for playing, even @adcandour


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--enjoy that pedal cboutilier...
& Thanks Chitmo


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats, @cboutilier

I think you stole my mojo - I used to clean up in these contests.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> congrats, @cboutilier
> 
> I think you stole my mojo - I used to clean up in these contests.


Woo! Don't even have to worry about shipping this one


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats to the lucky winner, thank you Chitmo for the contest!


----------

